# Granfondo 01 wich size ?



## Tamburino

Hi, i'm very confused and i have no chance for a test ride in my country.
I found a great GF01 used loved it but it's a 56.
Somebody told me that my measurement will fit a 54 better
Someone could help me ?
Her's competitive ciclyst results

Your Fit Calculator Results | Competitive Cyclist









Thanks for helping


----------



## MMsRepBike

yeah, 54 is probably better. 56 has a really tall stack. The GF01 is a very tall and short bike.


----------



## Tamburino

MMsRepBike said:


> yeah, 54 is probably better. 56 has a really tall stack. The GF01 is a very tall and short bike.


Do u think 56 will be impossible to ride for me orit's adaptable maybe changing stem and well positioning saddle.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Well I ride a 54 and I'm a bit shorter than you. Our proportions are fairly similar though. You're basically right in between both sizes in terms of making them work.

You can make a 56 work, but you'll have to really slam the stem and probably put a 130mm on there. You'll have to set it up like a race bike. Nothing wrong with that, I ride more endurance geometry bikes and set them up like race bikes, it's all about how you're built.

Do you have a bike right now that you ride? If so can you tell me what it is and what size it is? Also how many spacers you have under your stem, what angle it is at and how long it is?


----------



## Tamburino

MMsRepBike said:


> Well I ride a 54 and I'm a bit shorter than you. Our proportions are fairly similar though. You're basically right in between both sizes in terms of making them work.
> 
> You can make a 56 work, but you'll have to really slam the stem and probably put a 130mm on there. You'll have to set it up like a race bike. Nothing wrong with that, I ride more endurance geometry bikes and set them up like race bikes, it's all about how you're built.
> 
> Do you have a bike right now that you ride? If so can you tell me what it is and what size it is? Also how many spacers you have under your stem, what angle it is at and how long it is?


Ok after taken my measurement my mechanic has elaborated the ideam bike for my size


----------



## MMsRepBike

You should tell him to up his game and use stack and reach numbers.
They're the most important fit numbers and not even listed...

Who measures from the back of a seat?


----------



## Tamburino

he made all the measurement but i dont know how to contact him again


----------



## Tamburino

I remember that one bike almost perfect for me was Bianchi infinito CV size 55








Stack should be 567 and reach 381 so much closer to a 54 BMC


----------



## Guod

I'd go with a 54. A 56 would be really tall and probably end up being too long for you. The head tube is tall enough as it is. I dunno about going with the 56 and slamming it with a really long stem...

I'm 1cm taller than you and pretty lanky and I'd want the 54. I'm currently on a 54cm tarmac with a -17 120mm stem (no spacers) if that helps.


----------



## Tamburino

I'm not gonna waste my money on a 56 bike ...thanks for your help


----------

